# 2002 cabrio....



## Dubbin98Vr6 (May 3, 2007)

im not sure if i posted this in the right section of the forum. but my girl has a 2002 cabrio that i just changed the top on because hers was ripped.... some of the fluid for the power part leaked while changing it now i guess it's low.. it doesnt have the power to put the stop all the way up.. 

does anyone know how to fill, or where to fill this fluid and what kind too use? 

let me know, thanks guys


----------



## kizoptrebor (Jun 10, 2008)

bump for a fellow buddy


----------



## dreamer1uk (Feb 5, 2011)

I know on the foxbody Mustang convertibles, you use trans fluid for the hydraulics for the convertible top. Id just call a VW dealer and see what they suggest.


----------

